# 2015 Ontario Target



## ronperreault (Mar 24, 2013)

A big shout out to the the organizers and volunteers. A great at weekend up in Peterborough.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

It was almost a perfect tournament day Saturday, a bit too hot, a bit of rain, a bit of wind and all over again. 
In my long way home turned on the car airconditioning to the max and ended up with sour/cramp in neck and arm muscles, sorry folks I could not come back the second day to finish the great game, I hope all you had lots of fun


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

yes, the saugheens gang for sure put on a very well run event, food was great, constant water supply, shade for athletes. Cheers to Bill, his staff, the volunteers and the OAA. Very pleased the same group will hosting nationals next year.


----------

